# Cygwin in der Java Entwicklung



## RobertVox1977 (14. Mrz 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin an Linux Konsole gewöhnt aber in meiner Arbeit muss ich jetzt Windows benutzen.
Ich habe gedacht, dass ich Cygwin benutzen kann.
Gibt es irgendwelche Nachteile wenn man Cygwin benutzt (abgesehen davon, dass mann keine System befehle nutzen kann).

Ich habe gehört, dass die Emulation sehr langsam ist. Aber ich denke dass wenn mann ein einfaches Skript benutzt, dann spielt das keine Rolle, oder?

Wie führt ihr z. B. einen Server aus? z. b. Tomcat wenn ihr Cygwin benutzt. Via startup.bat oder startup.sh.
Wenn ich startup.sh in Cygwin ausführe dann kann die Emulation etwas verlangsamen?


----------



## Tobse (14. Mrz 2016)

Mit Cygwin habe ich selbst nicht viel Erfahrung. Es gibt allerdings Bash Ports für Windows; die 0815 Befehle (+ Shell-Skripte) funktionieren dort auch und Windows-Executables kann man von dort auch ausführen.

Aber mal im Ernst: Die Windows Shell ist der UNIX-Shell unterlegen, ja. Und die PowerShell möchte ich niemandem zumuten, der semantisch denkt. Aber für die normale Arbeit (Verzeichnise und Dateien managen, Skripte und Executables starten, Ausgaben abspeichern, ...) taugt die Windows-Konsole genauso wie die von Linux. In der Windows-Welt macht man nunmal fast alles per GUI - so auch das Starten eines Servers. Der IIS (Microsofts WebServer) z.B. wird von der GUI als Systemdienst registriert und per GUI gestartet und angehalten (den CMD Befehl kann sich keiner merken).
Ich denke du tust dir leichter, wenn du dich an die GUI Action gewöhnst.


----------



## Baldur (14. Mrz 2016)

Ach, Cygwin ist eigentlich ganz Ok. Im Prinzip versucht es ein komplettes Unix-System zu emulieren. Daher hast du dann auch keine Verzeichnisse wie C:\Users\Trallala sondern /cygdrive/c/Users/Trallala. Das kann schon zu erheblichen Problemen führen, wenn du Unter Cygwin Skripte oder andere Programme ausführst, die absolute Pfade benutzen. Von sowas würde ich dir da eher abraten.
Ich benutze Cygwin eher mal dazu, um z.B. eine Logdatei gemütlich mit grep zu filtern oder ähnlichen Kleinkram.

Die .sh Datei von Tomcat ist wahrscheinlich für ein richtiges Linux geschrieben und wird unter Cygwin vermutlich fehlschlagen. Die .bat ist dafür für Windows geschrieben und wird vermutlich nicht mit den Unix-Pfaden von Cygwin zurechtkommen, daher solltest du besser die .bat über eine Windows-Konsole oder per Verknüpfung ausführen (oder besser gleich den Tomcat als Windows-Dienst installieren)


----------

